# Smokin On The Rio ! inculdes Fajits's



## triplebq (Feb 25, 2010)

http://www.smokinontherio.com/


BRISKET
1st Place $1,000.00 & Trophy
2nd Place $500.00 & Trophy
3rd Place $250.00 & Trophy
4th Place $150.00 & Trophy
5th Place $100.00 & Trophy

CHICKEN
1st Place $1,000.00 & Trophy
2nd Place $500.00 & Trophy
3rd Place $250.00 & Trophy
4th Place $150.00 & Trophy
5th Place $100.00 & Trophy

FAJITA
1st Place $1,000.00 & Trophy
2nd Place $500.00 & Trophy
3rd Place $250.00 & Trophy
4th Place $150.00 & Trophy
5th Place $100.00 & Trophy

PAN DE CAMPO
1st Place 25% Pot
2nd Place 20% Pot
3rd Place 15% Pot
4th Place 10% Pot
5th Place 5% Pot

RIBS
1st Place $1,000.00 & Trophy
2nd Place $500.00 & Trophy
3rd Place $250.00 & Trophy
4th Place $150.00 & Trophy
5th Place $100.00 & Trophy

BEANS
1st Place $500.00 & Trophy
2nd Place $250.00 & Trophy
3rd Place $125.00 & Trophy
4th Place $75.00 & Trophy
5th Place $50.00 & Trophy

OTHER AWARDS
People Vote Tickets Trophy
Grand Champion
$1,000.00 & Trophy

CARNE GUISADA
1st Place 25% Pot
2nd Place 20% Pot
3rd Place 15% Pot
4th Place 10% Pot
5th Place 5% Pot


----------

